# EVEN MORE exodons!



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

the old 125 set up. i ended up buying it from the old owner.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

exodon king said:


> the old 125 set up. i ended up buying it from the old owner.


 damn thats sweet. Now i see why you like bare bottom tanks liek you said in another post


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

yup. theyre easy to maintain, and with PROPER filtration, you never have an issue with water parameters. 
i also run a lot of FW Refugiums. its a design im still working on, but the stability is amazing. i thinki its overkill, because the bio filtration holds more then enough bio-media and bacteria, but i like overkill.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Did you paint the tank bottom or no?


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

all my barebottom tanks are painted (usually black, some blue)
at least back and bottom, sometimes the sides too.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very nice setup. love it
how many exodon's you got in that one?
i also agree, bare bottom tanks are great, easy to maintain and also can look really good.
nice job man. thanks for sharing


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

what do u feed them? there are soo many.


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

can these guys live with any other fishes? I have a 90gal with fontosas...they would look cool to the tank.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

They may be able to live with other fish, but if they are predatory fish...the exos will be taken out at night time since they come to a stand still.


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

there are a few fish that can be kept with exodons, but cichlids are not on the list. 
either the exodons will pick apart your fronts or they will be eaten by the fronts depending on the size and number. either way it will not work.
exodons are best kept in a species only tank, but there are a couple of tank mate options if done properly.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

He really is the exodon king.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

awesome!


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

Very Nice how many do you have in there?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Rick james said:


> Very Nice how many do you have in there?


I was wondering the same thing


----------

